# Brick



## elfiii




----------



## elfiii

Wink


----------



## elfiii

Rock on


----------



## elfiii

Biggestshoot


----------



## Nicodemus

That`s a good one to use right there!


----------



## KyDawg

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a good one to use right there!



Need to put this one on the open forum, like yall did one time before. I was sitting there trying to post, and never could. I was wondering, how in the world are they posting and then closing the thread before I could get a word in edgeways.


----------



## JustUs4All

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a good one to use right there!



Hey, what happened to our single shot rifle guy?

We need one loading up a muzzle loader and cutting loose lots of smoke.  Then in with a little hatchet for the finally.


----------



## elfiii




----------



## Wycliff




----------



## Da Possum

x's 2


----------



## specialk

omg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Popknot


----------



## elfiii




----------

